# Paint night at Ripleys Aquarium



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Ever consider doing a painting of a fish?
This might be cool. You can do it while drinking at Ripley's.
Tickets are 50.00, next available night is in April

https://www.ripleyaquariums.com/canada/groups-events/paint-nite/


----------



## kolegrundy92 (May 9, 2016)

Awesome!

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------

